
Ask HN: How is IBM after it called its employees to their regional offices? - soroso
I wonder what the consequences really are for now. If people are more or less happy, and how they coped integrating the 40% task-force into their buildings.
======
chrisbennet
It's really a layoff in disguise. Its designed to get employees to voluntarily
quit.

